# Setting up a fry tank



## amingra (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm going to set up a 5 or ten gallon fry tank. I think I'll start with a a sponge filter. I'm assuming I need a heater. My question is What is the best way to cycle this tank? I don't think the fry could survive a tank cycle, so I was thinking of fishless cycling. Any suggestions are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Transfer water from your other tank into your fry tank, then use some filter media from your other tank too so that the new tank will have an established bacteria supply. Once you have a mature tank, you don't really need to go through the process of cycling another.


----------



## amingra (Oct 2, 2005)

I've heard that, but I didn't quite beleive it would work. For some reason I was thinking that moving the bacteria would kill them, but they survive while I'm cleaning the tank, so it makes sense. thanks for the help.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree with cichlid man. You could also use a little of the substrate from the estalished tank


----------

